# Maintenence Costs



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

It's been a while since I sold my last boat. It had twin outboards & I remember it was not cheap to have annual maintenence done or repairs.
What are the annual maintenence costs for a 200hp HDPI Yamaha?
Also, who are the competent maintenence techs around Pensacola?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Send Sequoiha a PM.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

Davlor Marine will do you right as well - he will come to you as well if that is a factor in your situation


----------



## ds_expert (Feb 12, 2011)

1pescadoloco said:


> I remember it was not cheap


You remembered right.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Zuidewind Marine. 850-712-8164. Capt. Kevin. Does great work.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Cost me almost $1100.00 for twin 250 HPDIs last fall.
Repowered 2 months later. Stupid on my part!!


----------

